# Cowboy Mounted Shooting (* PICTURE HEAVY *)



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Down And Dirty!



















One More Of The Cute "Wrangler".


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

awww!! seriously cute. Were they using real bullets?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Very neat pictures!! Love "the wrangler!!"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics, and there is nothing better than seeing a little girl on her pony, they just look perfect together.

That looks like such fun, wouldn't mind having a go.

I'm told that they use corn instead of bullets is that true? I can see it would be a lot safer, but how aerodynamic is corn?


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

They use a 45. caliber black powder revolver. So yes real bullets...but it's only black powder.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I love cowboy mounted shooting! Its soo neat, I wish I had the guts to do that!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fantastic Photos, I love the little one on her pony - just to cute!! I have never heard of this horse sport, but it looks like alot of fun.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww, what a cutie. Great pics!


----------

